# Electronic Showroom



## aniruddhc (Aug 21, 2008)

Hey...

I  have an offer for you java coders out there!!!

I have an ICSE Board Project coming up on java...

the topic which i have chosen i have chosen is Electronic Showroom

Please contact me if u can make a good project for me..
aniruddhchaturvedi@gmail.com

we'll settle the price over email only


----------



## aniket.awati (Aug 22, 2008)

Is this is a joke?


----------



## mehulved (Aug 22, 2008)

$10,000 per line, agreed?


----------



## ThinkFree (Aug 22, 2008)

Reported


----------



## Abhishek Dwivedi (Aug 22, 2008)

i'l do...price is 1Ra~tara   

btw thats a klingon currency...there planet is in this same galaxy...just a few 100 light years away...i'l take cash *s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/17large.png


----------

